# Husqvarna 455 Leaking Bar Oil



## pilot-werx (Sep 10, 2009)

Although I am good with getting engines running perfect, I am not all that versed in chainsaws... I have an older 445 and a new 455 that I bought last fall at Lowes....  I just got the 455 out of the case and noticed a small pool of oil under it.  It looks like bar oil.  Is it normal for a chain saw to leak bar oil if it is not used frequently?


----------



## smokinj (Sep 10, 2009)

pilot-werx said:
			
		

> Although I am good with getting engines running perfect, I am not all that versed in chainsaws... I have an older 445 and a new 455 that I bought last fall at Lowes....  I just got the 455 out of the case and noticed a small pool of oil under it.  It looks like bar oil.  Is it normal for a chain saw to leak bar oil if it is not used frequently?




that'll happen thats why its great to have a case.


----------



## WayneB (Sep 10, 2009)

My barely used 350 Husqvarna did the same thing over the winter. It didn't leak after using this last weekend, put it in a box just in case, the box was dry one day later.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 10, 2009)

pilot-werx said:
			
		

> Although I am good with getting engines running perfect, I am not all that versed in chainsaws... I have an older 445 and a new 455 that I bought last fall at Lowes....  I just got the 455 out of the case and noticed a small pool of oil under it.  It looks like bar oil.  *Is it normal for a chain saw to leak bar oil if it is not used frequently?*



Yes.


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 10, 2009)

Remember, it only takes a few drops to make a good sized puddle, so often leaks look worse than they really are...  If nothing else, you are likely to have the oil in and around the bar area drip down over time, plus maybe whats in the line between the pump and the bar.  Bottom line, yes it is normal to get some drippage from a saw, don't put it down on something where this will be a problem for you (or for your wife, who will then become a problem for you, even if the saw isn't...  %-P )

Gooserider


----------



## Oldmainer (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello...I have had a Husky 51 for 12 years and it will leak a small amount of bar oil over time in it's case...maybe a table spoon or so. Franklin


----------



## bsa0021 (Sep 11, 2009)

What if it leaks more than a little?


----------



## smokinj (Sep 11, 2009)

bsa0021 said:
			
		

> What if it leaks more than a little?



make sure your putting it up with the cap on good.If alot is the whole tank leaks out the seal on the cap is bad.


----------



## bsa0021 (Sep 11, 2009)

smokinj said:
			
		

> bsa0021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a 55 rancher and I replaced the cap seal but it seeps out when you tip it side to side (not running) I plan on taking it apart to see what's up.


----------



## homebrewz (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a Husky 141 with the same problem, and it leaks several tablespoons when placed right-side up for more than a day. 
I suspect its a seal near the tube that delivers the oil to the bar, but I haven't had the time to take it apart yet.


----------

